# 1997 F350 Super Duty Transmission trouble



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 97 F350 Dump with the power stroke diesel and 4 spd Auto trans.
When plowing the truck went into what someone told was "limp" mode and the OD light flashes. The truck shifts poorly and has no power. If you disconnect the battery and reset this feature it will work fine for 10-30 minutes and go to "limp" again. Sent it to the transmission shop and $3200 later it does the same thing after driving it for a while. Anyone got any similar experiences? Thanks!!


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Same thing happened on our '01- 550 this past storm. O/D light flashing, slushy feel, no pun. It's at the dealer right now. I'll let you know what they tell me. Mine only has 23k miles on it though...


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Motorman 007 said:


> I have a 97 F350 Dump with the power stroke diesel and 4 spd Auto trans.
> When plowing the truck went into what someone told was "limp" mode and the OD light flashes. The truck shifts poorly and has no power. If you disconnect the battery and reset this feature it will work fine for 10-30 minutes and go to "limp" again. Sent it to the transmission shop and $3200 later it does the same thing after driving it for a while. Anyone got any similar experiences? Thanks!!


The E40D in your truck is known to be weak. You need to have it rebuilt again. you need someone who knows what to put in for better parts. These trannies can be very reliable, but they need to be suped up. Go to "www.thedieselstop.com" and look at the powerstrokes 94-97 forum. You should also have a larger tranny cooler installed in your truck, and put in a tranny temp gauge so you can monitor the tranny temps while plowing. Your tranny is most likely overheating while pushing. Check out the dieselstop though, you will get all the info you need.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

If you OD light is flashing it means your trans is about done. OldManKint is right on the money here. Ford used aluminum for many parts in that E4OD trans. Have them replaced with steel. Also have the torque converter upgraded to a super heavy duty model, preferably from Suncoast. The pump will probably need to be replaced. Have all the planetaries replaced out with steel ones. Make certain you go to a good trans shop that really knows their stuff on the E4OD trans. It is a different beast that isn't easily dealt with. I have had mine rebuilt once at 170,000 and just recently the front pump seal replaced at 202,000 miles. It hurts to pay out that kind of cash but it a necessary evil payup . Good luck.

Take it back to the shop and raise hell. Tell them you are losing money on their crappy workmanship :realmad:

For the price you paid you could have bought a BTS trans. Go HERE to see the best E4OD money can buy.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks guys,
The transmission was totally overhauled last week at the trans shop that I have been dealing with for years. They are reputable and came right down and towed it back to their shop, put everything else aside. He called a while ago and said that they got a bad converter and they would get a new one ASAP. I tried the dieselstop forum before posting here. The answers I got were speed sensor in rear end. I don't think that's it. But I'm still open to suggestions.


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Our 01 450 had the same problem (as far as the OD light blinking) but it was the rear speed sensor. I dont think its the same problem because it never went into limp mode it was just when you were spinning the tires really fast (oops!) and the sensor couldn't keep up but all I had to do was kill the engine and start it back up. I think your problem is more with the converter losing pressure.


----------



## Plow King jr. (Jan 1, 2005)

I had the same problem but with a 1994 f250 it was the solenoid pack or the input to them for me.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

When the od light blinks there are a number of things that can be wrong with the tranny. It is just telling you, "have me checked out, something is wrong."


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

have you tried to run the codes or have soemone pull them for ya. But more than likely it is tranny. 


I sure do love rowing gears, alot cheaper for any repairs.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Buddy of mine has the same truck, had the same problem, somehow it turned out to be the computer? It was replaced, and the truck ran and drove like new.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Its your torque converter, My 96' F-350 was doing the same exact thing..have it checked out, at least you'll have a good tranny when you are done. Good Luck


----------

